# Sunday BBQ with some friends



## bourbon (Aug 2, 2009)

The beans were Bush's Grillin beans with a bacon weave and rub sprinkled on top







The baby backs with rub






ABT's all done






The beans all done, had them cooking while we went to church for 2 1/2 hours. Probably should have been a bit less time, but good none the less






And the ribs






 The money shot


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 2, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Adam14 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow!  Everything looks amazing!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 3, 2009)

Mighty fine look'n grub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Aug 3, 2009)

If you need someone to write up a review, just send me a rack... well, maybe two would be better 

Bob


----------



## lifesaver (Aug 27, 2009)

*Gonna have to remember this one it looks just too wonderful not to try.*


----------



## hambone1955 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ribs look mouth watering good


----------

